# Jon jones removed from UFC 200



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow so woke up this morning and saw jones has been removed for failing a drugs test. That guy should be cut from the UFC he's a joke how many chances have they given that clown. All the garbage he's done and now he does this. People say DC isn't the true champ he's 100 times more of a champion than jones can ever be.


----------



## Buka (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh, my God. So sad reading that news.
This is one seriously troubled young man. Can't be wired right.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Buka said:


> Oh, my God. So sad reading that news.
> This is one seriously troubled young man. Can't be wired right.


The guy doesn't deserve to be in the ufc he's a joke. He thinks he can get away with everything I wish they'd locked him up for his driving offences if any of us did that do you think we'd be walking free right now. All the trash he talked to Cormier well he's way more a champ than jones is


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2016)

I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2016)

*I hope he gets the help he needs as well.*  However, I also feel that he has been given many chances with the UFC and they should probably cut ties with him now.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jones is doing a press conference right now and he's crying about it. Well that's what bullies do when the teacher tells them off cry to try wnd get away with it


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 8, 2016)

Well his b sample test came back positive to, bye bye Jon see you in 2 years


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well his b sample test came back positive to, bye bye Jon see you in 2 years


That's a shame. Hopefully next time he comes back he either stops cheating or sobered up (whichever one it is). I used to be a huge fan of his, was excited when I saw his name initially on the UFC 200 list.


----------

